# surrogacynetwork.co.uk



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Doors re-open to the public for anybody wanting to join and get in touch with people going through the motions of surrogacy.
Lots of friendly people to chat to 
It's a free to use service (similar to ********) 
Anybody having trouble signing up, please pm me on here or email me [email protected]


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Its fab!
I can vouch for that!
Its where I learned lots about surrogacy in the UK, and chatted and matched with my lovely surro mum!
Lily x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

This is a great Surrogacy Forum!
Poppins x


----------

